# Here we go again



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

*Concealed Carry Licenses Soon for All of Our Troops*


*Florida (March 15th, 2012)* Qualified to Defend Our Nation Overseas = Qualified to Defend Yourself and Your Family at Home.
Concealed Carry for Military & Vets Under 21 Has Passed the FL House and Senate Unanimously!
HB 463 & SB 998 

HOWEVER these bills have been amended to change
790.15 Discharging firearm in public 
to
790.15 Discharging firearm in public or on residential property.

(1) Except as provided in subsection (2) or subsection (3),
10 any person who knowingly discharges a firearm in any public
11 place or on the right-of-way of any paved public road, highway,
12 or street or whosoever knowingly discharges any firearm over the
13 right-of-way of any paved public road, highway, or street or
14 over any occupied premises or who recklessly or negligently
 15 discharges a firearm outdoors on any property used primarily as
 16 the site of a dwelling as defined in s. 776.013 or zoned
 17 exclusively for residential use is guilty of a misdemeanor of
18 the first degree


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Aprils Fools?????
I hope they require actual training this time!

What does zoned* exclusively* for residential use mean? Some lawyer help needed here.
How will effect Doc in Gulf Breeze and his gun range?


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

http://flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2012/0998

orig bill:
http://flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2012/0998/BillText/Filed/HTML

ammendment as adopted:
http://flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2012/0998/Amendment/372506/HTML

From s. 776.013:
(5) As used in this section, the term a) “Dwelling” means a building or conveyance of any kind, including any attached porch, whether the building or conveyance is temporary or permanent, mobile or immobile, which has a roof over it, including a tent, and is designed to be occupied by people lodging therein at night.
(b) “Residence” means a dwelling in which a person resides either temporarily or permanently or is visiting as an invited guest.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I can easily see, "recklessly or negligently" easily being abused.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Good news, it's a long time coming.



> I can easily see, "recklessly or negligently" easily being abused.


Ditto. Depending on the responding officer or prosecuting attorney. This needs to be defined as it pertains to this law.


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Ron, I know the Army, Marines and AF have firearms training...never heard about the Navy!!:devil2: (I kid, I kid!)

Vickie


----------

